# Amplificador Clase D 300W, Un pequeño aporte



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2009)

Que tal amigos, buscando entre mis planitos me encontre esta belleza de amplificador para subwoofer JBL, y personalmente me gusto jejeje. Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola ratmayor, gracias por el aporte.

Lo has armado o probado, funciona?

por el valor de la fuente de alimentacion parece que los 300W son a 4Ohm

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2009)

no personalmente, pero un colega me comento que se arriesgaría a ensamblarlo, pero el plano debe ser real debido a que lo saque del manual de servicio de un subwoofer JBL. Saludos...


----------



## FBustos (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, les envío el diagrama en eagle para que me ayuden a revisar (siempre se me pasa algo) y así intentar  hacer una pcb, ojalá entre todos.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 9, 2009)

Revisa la linea de -15V, no llega al TL082 (IC1).


----------



## FBustos (Jul 9, 2009)

Gracias zopilote.
Aca corregí lo que me decías y además agregué un rail +15V ya que no aparece en el esquemático original.

Me gustaria que me dijeran si los reemplazos están bien, ya que hay un NPN (C4672) que es de 2A, y yo le puse un bc337 que soporta 800mA, no se si alcance ..

Saludos a todos, si ven alguna falla me avisan !


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2009)

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria que me dijeran si los reemplazos están bien, ya que hay un NPN (C4672) que es de 2A, y yo le puse un bc337 que soporta 800mA, no se si alcance



Por lo poco que se de este tipo de amplificador, uno tambien debe tomar en cuenta lo que es la frecuencia de trabajo y por los datasheets que vi el C4672 es muy rapido, tendriamos que ponernos a investigar por cual seria viable reemplazarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

Acaso no sirven los clasicos BD139/140?

Tambien se podrían poner BC337/327 en paralelo, ya que estos se usan en el amplificador No UCD de Ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## FBustos (Jul 10, 2009)

Me inclino mas por poner los BC337/27 (100mhz vs. los 210mhz de los c4672) en paralelo, quien me apoya ? ajaja


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 10, 2009)

La mayoría de los Driver Totem polem que he visto siempre usan Transistores complementarios, por ejemplo 2N3904+2N3906...
yo usaría 2N5551+2N5401 y la frecuencia de estos está entre 100 y 300 Mhz.., ahora este driver tiene que mover 2 Mosfet P, sería bueno saber a que frecuencia trabaja este amplificador, que digo debe ser mucho mas baja que los de Ejitagle....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> La mayoría de los Driver Totem polem que he visto siempre usan Transistores complementarios



Paisano, me explicarias que es eso de "Totem Polem"?   cai por inocente!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 11, 2009)

Saludos paisano, el Driver Totem Polen tiene 2 propositos, encender el Mosfet lo mas rapidamente posible y luego apagarlo también lo mas rapido que se pueda, Ahora como sabemos, el Mosfet tiene capacitancias parasitas y lo primero que hay que hacer es llenar esa capacitancia lo mas rapido posible, pero eso demanda corriente y de eso se encarga el Transistor NPN, luego para apagar el Mosfet hay que descargar esa capacitancia y de eso se encarga el Transistor PNP...
Ejemplos:


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2009)

Excelente explicación, conocia la topología, mas deconocía que se llamara así    Gracias!


----------



## soundwizard1948 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a todos...

Los pueden reemplazar por los BD139 y BD140 con los ojos cerrados... 100V, 1.5A Ft 150MHz hFE=100 (min)

Suerte!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 7, 2010)

Una cosulta si quisiera hacer ese proyecto y hacerlo al modo antiguo el transformador que amperaje necesitaria para que alimente el circuito; primero en mono y otro en estereo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Sergio, leé este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

Y no vas a necesitar plantear este mismo asunto en los hilos de los amplis que quieras armar. Así vas a aprender a calcularlo vos solito.


Saludos


----------



## electroconico (Feb 27, 2011)

que modelo es ?

Esto lo pregunto para bajar el manual de servicio y revisar la potencia de algunos componentes.

Saludos!


----------

